# Articulated spinner patterns



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Included is a coffin/green drake spinner and a hex/Litobrancha spinner.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sweet!

Is that deer body for the extension?


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Shoeman said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Is that deer body for the extension?


Thank you. Yes it is. They float well and work just as well 

http://www.castersflyshop.com/Video Footage/coffinfly.wmv


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Very Nice !


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Dave, well done bud. Recipe please? 

Steelie


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Very sweet dave!
Brent


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks fellas. B, I like your Avatar :yikes:


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I've tied a bunch of articulated nymphs and streamers... never even considered it for a dry though. Way to be thinking outside the box Dave.

I also thought for sure by the end of that video you were going to cut the hook off the trailer to save weight.... but ya didn't. 

Do you notice the fish coming on the trailer hook only?


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Tommy. Thank you.

I actually do cut the trailer off. I did that intentionally to see if anyone would notice. Congrats you are the WINNER, you win a piece of Australian possum :lol:






tommytubular said:


> I've tied a bunch of articulated nymphs and streamers... never even considered it for a dry though. Way to be thinking outside the box Dave.
> 
> I also thought for sure by the end of that video you were going to cut the hook off the trailer to save weight.... but ya didn't.
> 
> Do you notice the fish coming on the trailer hook only?


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

DHise said:


> Congrats you are the WINNER, you win a piece of Australian possum :lol:


Sure you don't wanna make that a new Helios?


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Im already giving a FREE Large Arbor Battenkill if you purchase a Helios. Up to $259.00 in savings.:SHOCKED:


----------

